# 2012 Official Georgia Tech Football thread"



## Unicoidawg (Aug 5, 2012)

Note: There will be an official thread for every team that has a big enough following here on GON. Most of us regulars have been here long enough to know who cheers for who and what not. These threads are meant for the fans of that school... That being said you can post in these threads if you are not for that school, just make make sure it is in a positive way. There will be no trash or smack talk tolerated.... This is your warning... and violators will be dealt with swiftly. Only one thread per team, any others found will be deleted once they are found. We enjoy the smack talk at times from rivals and such but these thread will not be used for that purpose..Carry on in the other threads as you wish as long as it's within the forum rules. We want the forum members to have a place to go talk about their football team without having to deal with smack talk from rival fans. We can all hold off of the nonsense in these threads, there are plenty of others for that types stuff. Infractions will be issued for any nonsense. Consider these threads to be like the "On Topic" forum and treat them as such.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 5, 2012)

Go Jackets!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## ramblinrack (Aug 5, 2012)

i took a couple of my boys up to fan day yesterday...buckarama & hooters were also on the docket.
coolest g-pa ever, huh? anyway, impressed with our team. attaochu looks the part of a BEAST, and i'm positive he will be in the nfl next season. tj was actually very muscular for a big man...no sign of any fat. we need him in the middle bad. i'm thinking synjyn will be totin' the ball from the a-back position a lot. he looks stout, as does his bro jabari. bj bostic no longer looks skinny. i think that redshirt last year did him a world of good. looking forward to the upcoming season as usual. go jackets!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Aug 6, 2012)

The goal.  Every team that has one should post it in their thread.


----------



## dixiejacket (Aug 6, 2012)

*Gt*

Leaving for Blacksburg on September 1st.  Can't wait!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 6, 2012)

Good luck this year. I hope yall win the ACC!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm glad we'll know where we stand immediately.  No more 6-0 starts playing a bunch of cupcakes.

28 days...


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 6, 2012)

dixiejacket said:


> Leaving for Blacksburg on September 1st.  Can't wait!



That should be a heck of a atmosphere.... Southwest Va is a beautiful place.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Aug 6, 2012)

dixiejacket said:


> Leaving for Blacksburg on September 1st.  Can't wait!



I am going with a group of 8.  We are going to have some pretty good food if you want to stop by.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 6, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Good luck this year. I hope yall win the ACC!



I don't, but I'd like to see y'all win the Coastal.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 6, 2012)

If the passing game takes flight, Katie Bar the Door !!!!

Go Jackets


----------



## dixiejacket (Aug 7, 2012)

*Gt*



KrazieJacket95 said:


> I am going with a group of 8.  We are going to have some pretty good food if you want to stop by.



Appreciate the invite.  There are 4 of us going so we'll probably have a spread ourselves.  Once the tickets arrive, maybe I'll pm you to see where you are sitting.


----------



## CowetaLonghorn (Aug 7, 2012)

*Vad Lee for President*

Offensive Line is good shape. This year is all about the D Line and getting pressure. Havnt seen that in a while.


----------



## troutman34 (Aug 7, 2012)

I truly have no clue what to expect from this years team.  With a BIG question mark with WR and not knowing if the D will actually stop some folks this year, I just don't know what to think.  I think the offense will be ok, but I really want to see it take off.  This is the year it can/should with the Oline coming back entact.  I can't wait for the season to start.  GO JACKETS!


----------



## Grand Slam (Aug 8, 2012)

PJ is still going to have to "out score" everyone like in '09. I like 10 wins this year, with or without the bowl. Once we actually have an option QB in, we'll be a consistant 10 win team.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 8, 2012)

All right guys...... these threads are like the "On Topic" forum, if it doesn't pertain to football put it somewhere else.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 8, 2012)

I think this is Coach Johnson's make or break season at Tech. This is his fifth season, he still has to prove that he can win without Chan's recruits and that he can win a bowl game. To me, an 8-5 season with another bowl loss is not good enough.


----------



## Grand Slam (Aug 8, 2012)

Jody Hawk said:


> I think this is Coach Johnson's make or break season at Tech. This is his fifth season, he still has to prove that he can win without Chan's recruits and that he can win a bowl game. To me, an 8-5 season with another bowl loss is not good enough.



What did Chan do with Chan's recruits?


----------



## chainshaw (Aug 8, 2012)

Can't wait. I bought I have 5 seats in the SW corner, this year.


----------



## CowetaLonghorn (Aug 8, 2012)

We have about 10 seats in Upper East. Thank God for the early season start times in the evenings. That sun is usually brutal.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 8, 2012)

Grand Slam said:


> What did Chan do with Chan's recruits?



What has CPJ done without them? Fans that don't think Chan's recruiting  played a part in the success of those 08 and 09 teams are kidding themselves.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 8, 2012)

My main beef with PJ is that 5 years down the road we still don't seem to have the perfect players to run this offense.  We should have guys here by now that were hand picked to run this thing, mainly at the QB and RB positions.  As far as D, Groh needs to step it up this year.  We have a good secondary but we need the front 7 to start stopping people.  I'd like to see us seriously contend for the ACC this year and hopefully make the ACC championship game next year.  If we don't do that in the next two years, then I think we will need to make a change.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 8, 2012)

Martin, everybody but our QB and our BB are exactly as you described.  and we have two QBs in the system that are as well.  I admit, CPJ struck out at QB for two years, but I think he has two very good ones in Vad and Justin Thomas.  

Im not sure what Charles Perkins' problem is.  He was a stud out of HS and just hasn't panned out yet but he's still a RSo, I think.  He was landed in CPJ's first full class.

The OL looks to be strong this year.

We've been one game away from winning the coastal every year CPJ's been here.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 8, 2012)

Jody Hawk said:


> What has CPJ done without them? Fans that don't think Chan's recruiting  played a part in the success of those 08 and 09 teams are kidding themselves.



Chan had one good year... 2007.  Otherwise CPJ has been just as good if not better.  And CPJ has actually got a higher avg star rating iirc.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Aug 8, 2012)

One huge problem right now is high school coaches in state want to push players towards the SEC factories just to put a feather in their own cap. The players parents should point out to their kids that you can get noticed for the NFL by PLAYING anywhere.  Riding the bench at big state u is not going to get you noticed.  With the exception of QB, our current systems really give guys as much or more opportunity to be noticed than everywhere else.  Our team is a QB and NT away from being as good as every program in America that is not LSU or Alabama.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Aug 8, 2012)

I would have to agree with Doc...CPJ shifted at QB for two years and it shows to be a huge problem.  Changing out CPJ would be similar to the mutts firing Richt imo.  There is only a tiny chance you improve and a huge chance you go backwards.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh yeah... and THWG!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 8, 2012)

Supposedly TJ Barnes has improved a lot this offseason.  He has the size, hopefully he comes through.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2012)

Any predictions on GT's record this year ???


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Any predictions on GT's record this year ???



With the current QB...10-2


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> With the current QB...10-2





I can live with that, especially if one of the W's is on 11/24/12 !!!!!!!


----------



## dixiejacket (Aug 9, 2012)

*Recruits*



Jody Hawk said:


> What has CPJ done without them? Fans that don't think Chan's recruiting  played a part in the success of those 08 and 09 teams are kidding themselves.




So the defense has stunk since CPJ has been here.  Is that due to Chan's recruits or does that just apply to the success on offense?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 9, 2012)

dixiejacket said:


> So the defense has stunk since CPJ has been here.  Is that due to Chan's recruits or does that just apply to the success on offense?



I'm still wondering if it is possible to have a good defense and run this offense.


----------



## dixiejacket (Aug 9, 2012)

*Defense*



Jody Hawk said:


> I'm still wondering if it is possible to have a good defense and run this offense.



Chan did not have good defenses.  O'leary as head coach did not have good defenses but had Friedgon's offense to cover up the deficiency.  Has nothing to do with the offense.


----------



## troutman34 (Aug 9, 2012)

Their schedule starts out tough in September.  If they can escape with only one loss, I like their chances at making a run at the ACC.  I really don't care as long as they beat GA this year.  They have re opened the GAP on Tech yet again and it makes me sick.


----------



## troutman34 (Aug 9, 2012)

Tenuta saved Chans butt WAY too many times.  Chan played crap ball, never took chances becuase Tenuta would save him more times than not.  Chan had one of the best receivers of ALL TIME and got nothing out of it.  That is just POOR coaching.  Putting four years into Ball, who really couldve been a decent weapon if used properly cost everyone who pulls for Tech.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 9, 2012)

dixiejacket said:


> So the defense has stunk since CPJ has been here.  Is that due to Chan's recruits or does that just apply to the success on offense?



Chan the Beloved's failures at recruiting OL is why PJ had to piece together a line out of converted DL and TE's in his first 2 years.

But why the heck are we talking about Chan anyways?  It is not even possible that anyone still likes Chan more than they like CPJ, is it?  Chan apologists really blow my mind.


----------



## dixiejacket (Aug 9, 2012)

*Chan*



Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Chan the Beloved's failures at recruiting OL is why PJ had to piece together a line out of converted DL and TE's in his first 2 years.
> 
> But why the heck are we talking about Chan anyways?  It is not even possible that anyone still likes Chan more than they like CPJ, is it?  Chan apologists really blow my mind.



I liked Chan but as a coach CPJ is far and away better.  I just never understand how the Chan apologists or CPJ detractors can say that CPJ did well because of Chan's recruits.  Yes they did well on the offensive side but the defense has been lacking.  So if you give Chan credit for CPJ's success on offense, then you have to blame him for the deficiencies on defense.  

The other point made, was that with this offense, you can't have a good defense.  O'Leary ran a more conventional offense, yet in 1999 his defense gave up over 30 points a game.  So contrary to what some say, the offense a team runs has very little to do with the teams' defense.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 9, 2012)

dixiejacket said:


> I liked Chan but as a coach CPJ is far and away better.  I just never understand how the Chan apologists or CPJ detractors can say that CPJ did well because of Chan's recruits.  Yes they did well on the offensive side but the defense has been lacking.  So if you give Chan credit for CPJ's success on offense, then you have to blame him for the deficiencies on defense.
> 
> The other point made, was that with this offense, you can't have a good defense.  O'Leary ran a more conventional offense, yet in 1999 his defense gave up over 30 points a game.  So contrary to what some say, the offense a team runs has very little to do with the teams' defense.



I think the point that you can't have a good defense with this offense is ridiculous.  When our O plays well we hold the ball longer then anyone else.  Our D gets plenty of rest.  Turnovers hurt a defense more then anything and when we play our normal game, we don't turn it over more then any  other team.  Some thing that has hurt our defense is our terrible special teams.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 9, 2012)

I can sort of understand the point that the defense will struggle because they play against the option a lot in practice.  And when they are not playing against the option, they are playing against a scout team being run by players recruited to play the option.

Its not non-existent, but I think its negligible.

We haven't had a good defense because of recruiting, coaching, and switching defenses.

Dave Wommack did not have a good scheme and he did not have the personnel to run what scheme he had.  He had good talent on the DL and that was about it.

Al Groh has a good scheme but we haven't had the players to run it consistently, mainly because we lack a NT.  When big boy schools like UGA switch to a 3-4, they get a 20 y.o. JUCO NT in who is physically ready and already has the techniques.  We didn't have that luxury so our DL has been crap.

Our DL is still questionable right now, but I have been very happy with the recruiting effors at LB and in the secondary.


----------



## Grand Slam (Aug 9, 2012)

Jody Hawk said:


> What has CPJ done without them? Fans that don't think Chan's recruiting  played a part in the success of those 08 and 09 teams are kidding themselves.



Chan would have won 7 games with the '08 and '09 teams.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 9, 2012)

Grand Slam said:


> Chan would have won 7 games with the '08 and '09 teams.



Who knows? That's your opinion.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 9, 2012)

Jody Hawk said:


> Who knows? That's your opinion.



Thank God and Greyhound we didn't have to find out.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Aug 9, 2012)

In an act of good faith one of you guys ought to partner up with a dwag and both get this:


----------



## Tim L (Aug 10, 2012)

Don't think we beat VT in Blacksburg.  Probably looking at 7 to 9 wins for the season and a middlin bowl. Tech still is weak when they don't have the ball; cannot stop a decent team.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 13, 2012)

<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/obLLshiZJcM?version=3&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/obLLshiZJcM?version=3&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Grand Slam (Aug 14, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> <object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/obLLshiZJcM?version=3&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/obLLshiZJcM?version=3&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>



Big O could be in for a monster year. Depends on the edge blocking. Hope the other A can bring it half as good as Roddy did.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 14, 2012)

Quote in the AJC today from CPJ about the defense...  Very glowing review.  Probably the most positive thing I've ever heard Johnson say about any aspect of his team.  Sounds like he has really been impressed with the defense this fall so that bodes well for the season.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 15, 2012)

I am glad to see that the coaches have finally offered a scholarship to a kicker. Looks like this Butker kid is a good one, hope he's as good as Luke Manget!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 15, 2012)

Jody Hawk said:


> I am glad to see that the coaches have finally offered a scholarship to a kicker. Looks like this Butker kid is a good one, hope he's as good as Luke Manget!



Justin Moore is also a scholarship kicker signed in the 2010 class.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 15, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Justin Moore is also a scholarship kicker signed in the 2010 class.



I didn't realize that. Seems like our kickers are always walk-ons.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 15, 2012)

most kickers everywhere are walk-ons.  some earn a scholly, but few are actually signed to schollies out of HS.

but the best ones in the country every year tend to get offers.


----------



## ramblinrack (Aug 15, 2012)

from insider reports, scully is leading moore for the pk job at the moment.  butker is a finalist to be on the ajc super 11.our new scolly punter rodwell is getting good reviews. 19 more days...our ONLY retired number...clint casselberry. i remember my dad telling me how he finished 3rd in the heisman as a frosh, then was lost in action the following year in ww2. furman bisher famously said that cc ran like a crazed jackrabbitt. jody can tell us a few things about how those crazed rabbitts run! GO JACKETS!


----------



## troutman34 (Aug 16, 2012)

September CAN'T GET HERE FAST ENOUGH!!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to watching Orwin Smith play this year.  I read somewhere his personal goal was to lead the NCAA in all purpose yards.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Marks500 (Aug 24, 2012)

Ready for Sept. 3rd!! Jackets got this one!!


----------



## dixiejacket (Aug 30, 2012)

*Gt*

Anybody else going to Blacksburg?  Will be leaving early Saturday morning for the drive up......can't wait!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Aug 30, 2012)

Leaving Sunday morning myself.


----------



## Marks500 (Aug 31, 2012)

Wish I could make it.. But got a lot of work to do on Tuesday...

So what are we thinking as far as the Jackets Pulling this off?

I feel Pretty Good about this game! All I hear about is this VT defense!! .. It sure as heck didnt show then they played Clemson or in bowl game...Not sure what the the Hype is about??

I am thinking we Beat VT by 14+ pts... I know that is Stretching it!


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 1, 2012)

You GT fans suck in here... you non posting.......


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 2, 2012)

Go Jackets! Lets take those Gobblers out tomorrow!


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 2, 2012)

Biggest game of the year almost here and no GT fans to be found!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2012)

Looking forward to checking out our new talent !!!


Go Jackets !!!


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 2, 2012)

Marks500 said:


> Biggest game of the year almost here and no GT fans to be found!!



Crazy.. I joined this forum last year sometime and never scrolled down far enough to see there was even a sports section.. So I will be posting now... I can't wait for tomorrow night.. pumped up to see what our 2012 Jackets are going to do... I want to see Vad Lee get some snaps this year!


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 2, 2012)

This game makes or breaks our season....excited but nervous...60% of rain tomorrow.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah.. Its a critical game... I am sure we will be competing with Virginia Tech for 1 and 2 in the Coastal.... So this is definitely a very important game!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2012)

Anybody know what the spread is ??


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 2, 2012)

hooked on quack said:


> anybody know what the spread is ??



7.5


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 2, 2012)

ouch... I figured the spread would be some where around 5... I would give them 3 just for being the Home team in that crazy atmosphere... but 7.5 seems a bit much to me!


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 3, 2012)

Another thing that worries me is that we have receivers that have never cought a ball in a game before..lol


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 3, 2012)

Yeah... Definitely makes you kind of nervous when you think about it... But I know they have potential to be good receivers.. maybe not Bay Bay or Calvin Johnson good but could get on the level of Stephen Hill good... Only time will tell though.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 3, 2012)

New uni's are gonna be nice.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Sep 3, 2012)

They sure can't be much worse than they have been the last few years...


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 3, 2012)

I am excited and nervous!


----------



## Grand Slam (Sep 3, 2012)

If we execute perimeter blocking we win. If not.....??
I like our chances though. Gonna say 32-24 good guys.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Sep 3, 2012)

Go Jackets!


----------



## Msteele (Sep 3, 2012)

If the defense will step up Tech should control the game.  Run, run and more running.  Don't let VT's quarterback on the field.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 3, 2012)

Msteele said:


> If the defense will step up Tech should control the game.  Run, run and more running.  Don't let VT's quarterback on the field.



Attachou will make sure when he is on the field he has a hard time...lol


----------



## feathersnantlers (Sep 4, 2012)

I can't believe the no hype. We'll lose a minimum of 4 games including UGA and then we'll lose the bowl game. 

Like Clint said if you can't do the job you have to go.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 4, 2012)

Good please don't continue watching or posting for GT.  If you can't handle the heat get out of the kitchen.  There is plenty of room on the Bama bandwagon and I hear they might be what you're looking for.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 10, 2012)

UVA decided Cavman was too intimidating so be prepared for this tough guy Saturday:


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'll be at the game this week.  I passed on this weekend's exhibition.


----------



## Grand Slam (Sep 10, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'll be at the game this week.  I passed on this weekend's exhibition.



You missed the Vad show.


----------



## ramblinrack (Sep 10, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'll be at the game this week.  I passed on this weekend's exhibition.



me too. for the first time in 16 yrs i didn't buy season tics, but i will be at the next 3 games...then goin huntin' and watching the rest at deer camp.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 10, 2012)

Grand Slam said:


> You missed the Vad show.



Vad is a stud.  It was nice to see him play.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 11, 2012)

Grand Slam said:


> You missed the Vad show.



I saw the Vad show on ESPN3.  Glad to see him get some reps.  The more the better.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 11, 2012)

Start Vad now.

I'll be in the V lot around 10 am, most likely.


----------



## Grand Slam (Sep 11, 2012)

I may be way too drunk on the Vad koolaid, but when he came in you could tell he had it. Like when JoeHam and Shawn Jones were on the field. The vibe was unreal.
I think we win 8-9 games with Vad or Tevin, but I'd rather win those 8-9 games with Darth VADer.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 21, 2012)

Yall have a good time this weekend, I won't be on the bridge as I am going to music midtown and couldnt do both.  Go jackets!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 22, 2012)

Well we stopped the bleeding for now.  I'll be at the BYU game.  I've hated those jokers ever since they hurt Tony Hollings back in 02 or 03 when he was leading the country in touchdowns and looked unstoppable.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Oct 22, 2012)

Dwyer looked strong last night. I think his legs are bigger now than when he was at GT. That man is a hoss. Chris Collins said Rothlisberger compared him to "The Bus".

Also, had Michael Johnson on the othe side of the ball.


----------

